# Ribble SuperLeggera Wheels XL50



## bornagainbiker (8 Jan 2010)

Hi,

I am new to this site but have decided to become a member due to the collective wisdom of the forum members that seems to be out there with regard to all things bikes!

I am looking at getting the Ribble sportive bike. I have read a number of the previous threads and wonder if anyone has any experience/comments on the SuperLeggera xl50 clincher wheels? Can't find any refernce to them on google (except via the ribble shop). What are they like, who makes them, are they any good etc...? Thanks in advance.


----------



## accountantpete (8 Jan 2010)

I think I am right in saying that the wheels were based on Superstar Components hubs and probably utilised re-badged rims from elsewhere. Ribble seems to have stopped selling the wheels so draw you own conclusions!


----------



## bornagainbiker (9 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I wondered myself if there was a superstar connection since they have a wheel called superleggera XC. The Ribble shop is still offering the wheels on the "specials" part of the bike builder though you are right in that they seem to be out of stock at the moment. I notice though that they offer the wheel with '8/9/10 Shim which I assume is a Shimano hub? I suppose I could just ask Ribble themselves.....


----------



## accountantpete (9 Jan 2010)

Yes- the hub is Shimano compatible but with quite a few other wheelsets available at a similar price and which are tried and tested I wouldn't personally want to gamble on this set of wheels.


----------

